Ask HN: Are you happy with using PayPal on your website? - tarikozket
======
codegeek
Paypal is almost the necessary evil if you want to take payments from anywhere
in the world. I don't mind making money by using Paypal (Hey it is just a
tool) BUT I absolutely hate their UI/UX. To do anything their UI takes average
of 5-6 clicks at the minimum IF I am lucky to find the right page in time.
Horrendous UI even though I am glad that I don't have to use it for the most
part as my business uses the API. But then again, their API is just ok when
compared to players like Stripe. Want to do test payments ? You need to signup
for a separate Sandbox environment, uggh. Ok I know some other providers do
this as well but this is where Stripe is so good.

~~~
tarikozket
I feel the same about their UI/UX and every time I see a PayPal button I start
thinking like "are they even aware of the UX of their service?". I was curious
to see if I'm the only one who thinks like that. Thank you very much for all
the explanations!

------
Zer07even
I run an online shop in South Africa (pishop.co.za) and rather than get
through PCI compliance and then still have to deal with a large amount of
fraud we opted to use paypal, their lack of support forthe South African Rand
(zar) is a bit of a burden. Also the fact that it's not easy to withdraw funds
to a SA bank account adds some trouble

------
gesman
Lots of chargebacks. I switching to Bitcoin.

------
DrScump
Are you in a business segment that has a meaningful risk of chargebacks? If
so, I wouldn't use Paypal.

~~~
insoluble
I was in a software segment that had a high risk of chargebacks, and my
chargebacks went down when switching from ShareIt to PayPal.

------
dangrossman
Yes. Why do you ask?

~~~
tarikozket
I'm trying to figure out how helpful their service. What percentage of the
transactions are coming from there?

------
Mz
Yuppers.

